

Commanding Military Drones - Now iPhone Has an App for That - JohnIdol
http://singularityhub.com/2009/08/18/commanding-military-drones-now-iphone-has-an-app-for-that/

======
mattmaroon
I sure hope the tilt controls work better there than they do in Super Monkey
Ball or we're going to be accidentally bombing the Louvre.

~~~
edave
Ha ha ha, I'd sure hope so. The tilt controls are only intended for fine-
grained control of moving a little ways... otherwise the user navigates the
MAV around by specifying waypoints.

